# I've created a monster



## JMC (Mar 16, 2012)

My son-n-law "Oscar" is getting more miles on my/our lathe than I am but I am just as proud.
[attachment=3073]
[attachment=3074]
[attachment=3075]
[attachment=3076]
[attachment=3077]
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2012)

Look very nice........


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2012)

That's cool! I did a little woodwork with my FIL before he passed away, and it was a great time… I wish he had been around when the turning bug bit me because I think it would have gotten him too!


----------



## CodyS (Mar 17, 2012)

very nice work! I like the last one best


----------

